# USB memory stick



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

hello

I need a new memory stick for work as mine is making a funny noise when plugged in and if it were to give up on me I think I would have to resign as everything is on there!!! 

The stick I have now was given to me so have no idea what I am looking for for example how many MB (might have just made that up   ) is there anything else to look for. 

Then when I have a new one is it easy to transfer everything from one to the other?

Any ideas x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi blunose, it'll be gb that you'll be needing to look for and the higher the number the more memory it'll have, i have a 16gb memory stick. You'll need to make sure its big enough to hold everything on your current stick. It should be quite easy to transfer everything over though you may need to transfer it all to the pc first then over to the memory stick. I've never transfered from stick to stick only from stick to pc and vice versa so will ask my dh and get back to you. 
Kay


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Avoid the ones with MB on - they are too small.

I have a 4gb, a 2gb and a .5gb stick 

The 4gb is big enough for me - but I'd love a 16gb or a 32gb so naturally I'd advise to get one of those


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

hi again bluenose. have spoken to dh and he says as long as both memory sticks are plugged into your pc at the same time in seperate usb ports then you can drag and drop from one to the other. if you only have one port then you will have to transfer from stick to pc then from pc to new stick. hope this has helped.
kay


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

thank you both... will go shopping at the weekend.

how sad that im getting excited about a new memory stick!!!!!! 

will have a go at transferring the data from one stick to another but may need to call on your expert advice again.



xxx


----------

